# DeWalt, Milwaukee, or something else?



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

With weather turning colder, it's time to get into some other discussions...

What brand of cordless power tools do you prefer?

I'm heavily invested in DeWalt (both 12V and 20V), but some of the Milwaukee offerings are enticing.

Does anyone use multiple brands?


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

I am slowly switching from my Ryobi tools to DeWalt. 20v has been great. Ryobi (while lots of people make fun of them) have served me well. It's just time to upgrade now that my projects are beyond basic home needs. I'll be giving all my ryobi tools away for Mexican Cokes soon.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Ware said:


> With weather turning colder, it's time to get into some other discussions...
> 
> What brand of cordless power tools do you prefer?
> 
> ...


I'm with you, I am heavily invested in Dewalt(Mostly 20V, I have 2 12V tools for smaller jobs) too but Milwaukee does make some interesting stuff but it seems like it is at a premium. I look at it as a good thing as it keeps me from buying stuff I probably don't really need  I am quite happy with my Dewalt stuff and don't regret buying any of it at all. I have a bunch of their corded tools too :thumbup:

I also have an EGO 650CFM blower but have no plans to purchase anything else from them.


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

^ Speaking for Corded, I still have a corded DeWalt drill that is at least 35 years old. Still fires up!


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

I am also heavily invested in DeWalt tools, both cordless and corded. My first circular saw was a SkilSaw, but it was kind of cheap, so when I bought my first house, I bought a DeWalt circular saw.

The difference in quality, power, torque, cut quality, fit and finish, and how it ran so smoothly sold me. I became a DeWalt tool guy and have never looked back. Corded models are my favorites, really.

I do own one Makita screw gun for drywall and decks, but 99% of my power tools are DeWalt.

I agree that Milwaukee has some very tempting stuff, but I do not want to start all over now....

I use the 18 volt to 20 volt adapters, because I bought a lot of 18V tools. DeWalts just don't break.

If you wait for the inevitable sale prices on DeWalts, you can get some very good deals on them.


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

I used to buy DeWalt tools for my Dad (before he passed away, RIP Pops) every Christmas.

He always bought Sears Craftsman stuff, and it would usually work pretty well, and then fritz....

One day he pulled me aside, and told me not to buy him any more tools. I was puzzled; asked why?

He told me if he didn't have the tools, my Mom couldn't make him do any handyman projects. :lol:

Now that both parents are gone, I have all those DeWalt tools I bought him in my garage.

It makes me feel proud and reconnected to him when I use them. I'm glad I gave them to him....

It is just cool to use a tool that was once in his hands. I have a .22 Mossberg from his Dad. :thumbup:

My Mom's Dad left me his hand bone saw he used to use to butcher meat for her whole family.

All those tools, and GrandPa's squirrel and rabbit gun are among my most prized possessions. :nod:

And those DeWalts my Dad had still run very well, but they look like they went through Hell.... :bd:


----------



## Brent_K (Jul 26, 2019)

I have all Rigid but seriously contemplating switching to Milwaukee. Their stuff is stellar. I like DeWalt as well, but from what I have seen lately, Milwaukee bests them.


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

The only issue I have with Milwaukee or Ryobi is the parent company is Chinese; not American now....

They do employ Americans in the USA, but some money goes to support a Communist run country.

Stihl is German, but a NATO ally. Japan and Kawasaki. I am trying to avoid Communist countries....

I know we are supposed to avoid political discussions, but I do think people need to consider that....


----------



## Shindoman (Apr 22, 2018)

FlowRider said:


> The only issue I have with Milwaukee or Ryobi is the parent company is Chinese; not American now....
> 
> They do employ Americans in the USA, but some money goes to support a Communist run country.
> 
> ...


Interesting fact. I work in very expensive homes in Vancouver BC. A couple years ago we worked on a home ($25 million construction cost not including the Oceanfront property) for the person that owns the company that manufactures approx. 65% of all the power tools manufactured in the world.
Milwaukee, Dewalt. And I can't remember the others. He is of German descent and his wife is from Saskatchewan, Canada.. Sad part of this story is that a painter took a risk he shouldn't have and fell off a ladder. He succumbed to his injuries 2 months later. RIP. Maybe he doesn't own the company any longer. I don't know for certain.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Dewalt has a plant in China. Everybody has a plant in China.


----------



## Shindoman (Apr 22, 2018)

pennstater2005 said:


> Dewalt has a plant in China. Everybody has a plant in China.


That's why prices are what they are.


----------



## wiread (Aug 27, 2019)

I have a few of everything  Bought my rigid drill set because it was on sale and I had called to make sure they had some, they said yes. I drove there, they didn't. They took another 50 bucks off. Got the drill and impact with a couple batteries and charger for 150 bucks about 10 years ago.

I inherited some dewalt stuff from my dad, mostly because I replace his stuff at Christmas and birthdays. that's his living so, they get used a lot. But I do have a few of my won, drills and compound miter saw. My favorite miter was a Makita, but I think that was about 700-800 dollars when I bought my dewalt. I don't make a living with them, so in order to stay married I passed on it. Trimmed a lot of houses with one of those, very accurate and smooth.

I do love Makita's skill saws though, just replaced one that I used to use when I was in high school in the 90's working for my dad over summers and that's because I dropped it again and it bent the fence. I figured I'd just buy a new one. another Makita. Man it cuts nicely.

only MKE stuff i've had were corded hammer drills and sawzalls. I like their new stuff, but i don't need a 4th set of batteries around.

But really, Dewalt, MKE, and Makita make great stuff. I don't think you can really go wrong. Other stuff has worked for me too, but usually not for long. I probably use my stuff more than the average homeowner so spending extra for the feel, balance, power, torque and quality of build is worth it for me.


----------



## BrainBailey (Nov 20, 2019)

I own both Dewalt and Milwaukee. I prefer DeWalt for corded and Milwaukee for cordless, although I do own an older DeWalt XRP cordless drill. I just overhauled my cordless tool collection this spring and went with Milwaukee 12V Fuel Brushless. I read way too many reviews and watched way too many tool comparison videos. In the end, I liked the smaller and lighter 12V option, and I went the fuel route to make sure I have the power. I've put quite a few hours on them already, and couldn't be happier. My impact driver is by far my favorite. It's an absolute beast.

With holiday season coming up, they'll surely do their typical Milwaukee buy 2, get one free deal. This was about the best pricing I've found so far.


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

I have tried them all. I used to really like DeWalt, but quality has declined in recent years. I tried Ryobi and found them to be similar. Right now, I am currently using Milwaukee for cordless. Their new M18 Fuel drivers are quieter, more compact, have great torque, and don't rattle around. I bought them a few years back when they first came out. Like Brian says above, they usually do a holiday season deal of some sort.

If I need serious power, though, for example for drilling a 24 inch concrete foundation, I am going with a corded drill. For that, I use a corded SDS drill. I also have a 20 year old Craftsman corded drill that still works great and has enough power it feels like it will break your wrist if it jams suddenly.


----------



## always_creative (Aug 28, 2020)

FlowRider said:


> I know we are supposed to avoid political discussions, but I do think people need to consider that....


For what it's worth, I didn't consider that a political statement. Being mindful of where your money goes after a purchase is part of being an informed consumer.

Your reasons may be different than my reasons, and maybe those reasons are political, but simply considering where your money goes is a completely worthwhile part of a purchasing decision IMO. I often spend more to buy American (I have a soft spot for Allen Edmonds shoes), but I also recognize that the world is interconnected and that it is probably to my benefit most of the time.

More on-topic, I spend a lot of time on construction sites and DeWalt seems to be the runaway favorite for the carpenters I work with. There's also a fair amount of Ryobi, some of them think its cheaper just to buy them and replace on a more frequent cycle. Milwaukee is more represented in larger corded tools, generators, stuff like that.


----------



## Jgourley124 (Feb 21, 2019)

Milwaukee cordless everything. Mostly because of my job was switching from Milwaukee to dewalt , so I was able to take some home and that was the start of my Milwaukee ecosystem. One thing Ive done since I have 4 different M18 batteries and chargers, is just buy bare tools now.

As for you questions I use both brands daily from being at work to being home. I don't notice a difference besides weight and color.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I think it's kind of like iPhone and Android - most people probably prefer what they started out with, but they each seem to have some offerings that are better than the other brand - the DeWalt 20V inflator comes to mind. There are some things I really like about Milwaukee, but not enough to completely switch at this point.

Has anyone ever used the adapters that let you put a DeWalt 20V battery on a Milwaukee M18 tool, or vice versa? They add a little bulk, but might be a good option for someone that wants a niche tool offering, but doesn't want to buy into another battery system. Here is one that goes the other way.

I love my DeWalt 12V stuff. It is nice an compact and has adequate power for quick jobs around the house. I think Milwaukee has more tool offerings in their M12 line, but I prefer the grips on the DeWalt - to me they are more ergonomic because they do not house the 12V battery inside the grip. There are also some DeWalt chargers that work with both the 12V and 20V batteries.


----------



## The_iHenry (Apr 23, 2019)

I started off using DeWalt and slowly switched to Milwaukee... idk why but I did. Maybe the color scheme helped with that decision.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

The_iHenry said:


> I started off using DeWalt and slowly switched to Milwaukee... idk why but I did. Maybe the color scheme helped with that decision.


I do prefer the red. :thumbup:


----------



## AllisonN (Jul 4, 2020)

Milwaukee all the way here. Also all we use in line work!


----------



## Lawndry List (Jun 30, 2020)

Ware said:


> I think it's kind of like iPhone and Android - most people probably prefer what they started out with, but they each seem to have some offerings that are better than the other brand - the DeWalt 20V inflator comes to mind. There are some things I really like about Milwaukee, but not enough to completely switch at this point.
> 
> Has anyone ever used the adapters that let you put a DeWalt 20V battery on a Milwaukee M18 tool, or vice versa? They add a little bulk, but might be a good option for someone that wants a niche tool offering, but doesn't want to buy into another battery system. Here is one that goes the other way.
> 
> I love my DeWalt 12V stuff. It is nice an compact and has adequate power for quick jobs around the house. I think Milwaukee has more tool offerings in their M12 line, but I prefer the grips on the DeWalt - to me they are more ergonomic because they do not house the 12V battery inside the grip. There are also some DeWalt chargers that work with both the 12V and 20V batteries.


Ware I have one of the adapters to use my DeWalt 20V batteries on my Ryobi brad nailer. I wanted the DeWalt brad nailer, but I got the Ryobi basically brand new from DirectToolsOutlet for $200 cheaper than the DeWalt & it has been an amazing nail gun. I also use the Ryobi hot glue gun, has been super handy when doing woodwork & for only $20.

My DeWalt collection grew when COVID hit, I have the 12V impact, 12V hammer drill, 20V Atomic multi-tool, 20V recip saw, 20V fan, & the 20V shop vac. This led me to purchase the DeWalt mower, blower, & string trimmer. All of the tools work great, but my neighbor got the M18 string-trimmer with the edger attachment & that is one negative about the DeWalt OPE stuff. I live really close to Lowe's, so I'll probably add the Ego edger next season. But, If I lived closer to a Home Depot I'm sure I'd have some red or even Makita blue in the garage.


----------



## bhutchinson87 (Jun 25, 2018)

My dad bought into Ridgid (yes, there is a d before the g in their name)when he built his house because of the lifetime warranty. I followed suit a couple years later when I bought my first house and needed to get some projects done. I've been happy with them, but part of me wishes I would have gone with Milwaukee just for the color scheme.


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

In the past, I purchased a lot of Dewalt corded power tools and 18v tools. However, the 18v batteries were so bad about keeping a charge that I decided to switch cordless platforms.

I ended up going with Lowes private labeled Kobalt 24v by Chervon (Chinese makers of EGO which might explain why they no longer selling EGO at Home Depot). So far, the batteries have been much better and the tools work just fine for my limited use. Replacement batteries are super cheap and I love the color Blue!

During the April pandemic shutdown, I left my Kobalt drill at work and didn't want to make the drive. So, I went back to Lowes to buy a Dewalt 12v drill but they had completely sold out of about every drill they had. (Supposedly, people who had never owned a drill decided to do home projects that month.) :roll: So, I bought the last drill Harbor Freight had available which was a Bauer 20v Drill/Driver that has worked flawlessly so far.

About three weeks ago, I ordered (2) 18v replacement batteries for my Dewalt jigsaw. :lol:


----------



## Shindoman (Apr 22, 2018)

I need to organize this stuff better. The bigger saws are in another cabinet plus the yard tools are in the garden shed.


----------



## The_iHenry (Apr 23, 2019)

Shindoman said:


> I need to organize this stuff better. The bigger saws are in another cabinet plus the yard tools are in the garden shed.


I was about to ask for charging station pics.


----------



## Ken_K (Apr 16, 2020)

Many years ago I got tired of throwing away drills because the batteries would no longer hold a charge and new ones were the same prices as the tool + batteries. I bought Ridgid with the lifetime service agreement. I just ordered another set of replacement batteries this week for both my drills. This is the 5th set for one drill and third for the other. You have to be careful reading all the "gotchas" for registering a tool but after that you're done.


----------



## Ngilbe36 (Jul 23, 2020)

I started with DeWalt for no particular reason but they have never let me down and now that I am invested I see no reason to change. FYI Lowes has a great sale for DeWalt 20V tools right now.


----------



## Phids (Sep 24, 2020)

So what line of tools do you guys primarily use? Or are you not invested in one brand? For me, it's Ryobi. Not the best in terms of quality, but for my purposes around the house they're pretty darn good, and they're much more economical than other brands. They also offer a ton of tools compatible with the One+ battery line.


----------



## testwerke (Apr 4, 2019)

Milwaukee m12 and m18


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

@Phids I merged your post with a recent discussion on this topic.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I use mostly DeWalt 20V and 12V, but I have added a few Milwaukee M12 tools. I resisted the urge to cross platforms for a long time, but it is really not as big a deal as I thought it would be.


----------



## DuncanMcDonuts (May 5, 2019)

Started with Ryobi 18V. Upgraded my heavy lifters to Makita 18V. Use EGO for OPE.


----------



## Phids (Sep 24, 2020)

I go cross platform when it comes to corded tools, so I have a Ridgid benchtop planer and shop vac, and a Dewalt router. I really only stay with Ryobi when it's battery operated.

I have seen several Youtube videos that show a $20 adapter that can be used so that Makita, Dewalt, etc. batteries can be used with different platforms. The bad thing for me is that the adapter doesn't allow Ryobi batteries to work with other platforms because the Ryobi batteries are oddly shaped.


----------



## BobRoss (Jul 3, 2019)

I have the Milwaukee m18 tools right now. That includes the yard tools. I hope they come out with more string trimmer attachments. Otherwise, I have absolutely no regrets about going with this brand.


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

I had and enjoyed Mikwaukee, then went to Ego, and am now loving the new Toro 60v stuff.


----------



## JeffB (Aug 9, 2020)

There is no comparison. Milwaukee has taken the commercial market over for a reason....a better tool and great warranty. I work for a Fortune 500 company (will not name it) that sells many brands. We go into 5 counties in our sales area that is assigned to us. Six years ago every factory in this area was all DeWalt except for one. Now, every factory, but one, is all Milwaukee. There is no comparison as Milwaukee is a much better tool with a far superior warranty and service.

Don't let that so called 20 volt Dewalt tool rating fool you. There is no such thing. When you touch the trigger there is a voltage surge for a millisecond (not under a workload) and the tool instantly cuts back to 18 volt. It is an advertising gimmick. Read it for yourself on the DeWalt box. It's in the fine print.


----------



## PodScot (Mar 18, 2021)

All Milwaukee here. The string trimmer with edger attachment is great. Did my first mow today that involved some trimming and cutting all new edges with the edger around my patio, sidewalk and curb. Not sure of the actual lengths for edging but it's a good size. First time edging of the year takes way more time than edging during the season. All that trimming and edging only used up 1 bar on the battery which I was shocked. Typical in season edge maintenance and trimming usually uses 1 bar. Thinking about getting the Milwaukee blower when my gas blower dies.

If I remember correctly the person who turned Dewalt into what it is now works for Milwaukee.


----------



## Phids (Sep 24, 2020)

JeffB said:


> There is no comparison. Milwaukee has taken the commercial market over for a reason....a better tool and great warranty. I work for a Fortune 500 company (will not name it) that sells many brands. We go into 5 counties in our sales area that is assigned to us. Six years ago every factory in this area was all DeWalt except for one. Now, every factory, but one, is all Milwaukee. There is no comparison as Milwaukee is a much better tool with a far superior warranty and service.


You get what you pay for, and you're paying a premium price for a premium product in Milwaukee. It does seem, though, that Makita is right up there with Milwaukee in terms of brand equity.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Phids said:


> JeffB said:
> 
> 
> > There is no comparison. Milwaukee has taken the commercial market over for a reason....a better tool and great warranty. I work for a Fortune 500 company (will not name it) that sells many brands. We go into 5 counties in our sales area that is assigned to us. Six years ago every factory in this area was all DeWalt except for one. Now, every factory, but one, is all Milwaukee. There is no comparison as Milwaukee is a much better tool with a far superior warranty and service.
> ...


Just a couple comments as a user of tools.

Dewalt's 20V tools and batteries aren't labeled as such to make you think they're better than competing tools, (but..., yeah..., I know.) as it is to differentiate them from the all but forgotten 18V XRP line. 60V vs 56V is no different....

Milwaukee's strongest attribute is their 18v battery platform's universal application across their professional tools, prosumer, and OPE. Even the specialty tools like hydraulic crimpers for ProPress, Pex, and electrical work, hydraulic punch or knock-out tools, all use the same battery platform.

Makita may possibly have the best battery system out there for longevity. Actively fan-cooled batteries during charging. I personally don't stress them enough to test it, but I can see that making an actual difference if you run and charge your battery packs continuously. Unfortunately, by then, the tool has easily paid for itself in that kind of service and the owners probably aren't looking to pick pennies on batteries. Build quality for the money tends to be very good with Makita too.

As any tool snob will tell you, the "big three" here in North America are not actually the highest quality tool you can get, more often than you might think. They are contractor or commercial quality tools. Made to do the job reliably for certain period of time and be replaced without hassle. And they are certainly life-limited by the batteries in homeowner use.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Well said @MasterMech


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

MasterMech said:


> ...Even the specialty tools like hydraulic crimpers for ProPress, Pex, and electrical work, hydraulic punch or knock-out tools, all use the same battery platform.


My observation has been that brand preference depends largely on the trade. You're much more likely to see a plumber or electrician using Milwaukee for the reasons you mentioned above - and at the same time much more likely to see a trade that does more work with wood use DeWalt.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Ware said:


> MasterMech said:
> 
> 
> > ...Even the specialty tools like hydraulic crimpers for ProPress, Pex, and electrical work, hydraulic punch or knock-out tools, all use the same battery platform.
> ...


There's good reason for that, and this is stating the obvious for fans of vintage tools.

Those of us that remember when battery powered tools were almost exclusively homeowner toys, (and prior!) will also remember when Milwaukee portable corded electric tools were renown for their excellent, serviceable, motors. DeWalt was associated with high-end carpentry tools like you'd find in a cabinetry shop.

I still love the opportunity to drag out a 70lb Milwaukee mag-drill. You know, the ones with a Morse Taper instead of a Jacobs chuck for the tool holding apparatus. Now, we're working! :lol:


----------



## Phids (Sep 24, 2020)

Ware said:


> My observation has been that brand preference depends largely on the trade. You're much more likely to see a plumber or electrician using Milwaukee for the reasons you mentioned above - and at the same time much more likely to see a trade that does more work with wood use DeWalt.


Professional-grade brands like Milwaukee and Makita naturally appeal to people who benefit from them most - those who need them every day. The average homeowner in the consumer or pro-sumer market can benefit from these tools as well, but will overpay because they'll see no real difference from casual use with a less premium brand. It's like buying a Lamborghini to use as a commuting vehicle when a regular Mazda will do just fine.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Phids said:


> ...It's like buying a Lamborghini to use as a commuting vehicle when a regular Mazda will do just fine.


Don't forget you're talking to a bunch of people who mow with greens mowers. :lol:


----------



## ColeLawn (Nov 11, 2020)

Pretty much all Milwaukee for me. The 3/8 stubby impact is the reason I went Milwaukee, even thought it wasn't the first tool I purchased. I am going with Toro for electric lawn tools and eventually a Super Recycler, but am highly considering the Stihl line (gas and electric) as well.

If I don't buy Milwaukee I usually reach for Bosch.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

ColeLawn said:


> ...The 3/8 stubby impact is the reason I went Milwaukee...


Those and the M12 ratchets really influenced my decision to add another platform.


----------



## PodScot (Mar 18, 2021)

When I was researching battery string trimmers it was narrowed down to Ego or Milwaukee. Stihl had just released their stuff and it seemed like battery life wasn't good. Having lots of Milwaukee tools already and Home Depot was running a sale with one free attachment or blower with the purchase of a string trimmer. It was pretty much a no brainer since I wanted an edger. I am happy with the purchase 3 seasons later.


----------



## jpsrules (Feb 26, 2021)

I needed an electric string trimmer for touch up work after bed time. I'm into the dewalt batteries too deep to change brands. Just had to return a dewalt string trimmer that was hopefully a fluke. The replacement works great so far...

I didn't want to go with dewalt again but replacing the batteries would be expensive plus I would need to occupy another outlet for a new charging station. In fairness dewalt has been good to me over the years albeit not very hard use.


----------



## Ngilbe36 (Jul 23, 2020)

Question for all here. 
I currently am fully invested in dewalt (non-yard) tools. However their outdoor tools just dont seem very interchangeable or highly rated overall. Am I missing something and you can actually get an interchangeable string trimmer/edger/polesaw/hedge trimmer, or is Ego or Milwaukee the only option?

Bonus question
Ive been looking at this Milwaukee set
https://www.homedepot.com/p/Milwaukee-M18-FUEL-18-Volt-Lithium-Ion-Cordless-Brushless-String-Grass-Trimmer-Combo-Kit-with-Pole-Saw-Hedge-Trimmer-Edger-2825-21ST-49-16-2718-49-16-2719-49-16-27/310572609#overlay
Will an 18 volt battery (or 2) get me through an hour of weedwacking a week on my almost acre lot, or will I be disappointed?


----------



## PodScot (Mar 18, 2021)

Battery life on the Milwaukee seems pretty good to me. I have a 10k yard with beds from the front to back I edge, edge both sides of a long sidewalk along with the curb line, edge patio, trim by neighbors fence and some other light trimming by a mailbox, tree rings - after all that I usually have 3 bars left, sometimes 2 on the 9ah battery. I run the trimmer head and the edger attachments. You can't go wrong with Milwaukee or Ego. Kite Army did a comparison on battery life between Ego and Milwaukee. The big ego battery blew the Milwaukee away but that ego battery is $350! That's absurd if you ask me.





*
Regular batteries*


----------



## M1SF1T (Jun 1, 2021)

It's not the only brand I buy, but I really like the Makita gear generally. I run their 18V cordless platform and have several of their corded tools in my woodshop from nailers to sanders to routers to grinders.

When I decided to go battery powered for outdoor equipment I went with them too. I've been happy with my 18" mower, although in hindsight I wish I bought the 21", not for the extra width of cut but for the higher HOC range 3 15/16" vs 4 15/16", I use their split shaft system too with a handful of attachments, trimmer, edger, pole saw, all have performed as expected.

I have 4200 sqft front and back and I can edge, trim, and mow on one set of 5ah 18v batteries... then I switch to a fresh set for the leaf blower.

Where I am (Toronto area) the Makita service centre guys are great. I haven't needed any warranty, but obscure parts and accessories that the hardware stores don't stock they have always gotten to me within a day or two.


----------



## oskiZ28 (Jul 7, 2020)

anyone have experience with the SKIL outdoor tools? I believe EGO owns them....I wonder if its a better value than Ryobi.


----------



## Ngilbe36 (Jul 23, 2020)

Ngilbe36 said:


> Question for all here.
> I currently am fully invested in dewalt (non-yard) tools. However their outdoor tools just dont seem very interchangeable or highly rated overall. Am I missing something and you can actually get an interchangeable string trimmer/edger/polesaw/hedge trimmer, or is Ego or Milwaukee the only option?
> 
> Bonus question
> ...


I pulled the trigger on the whole combo set. Ill report back once I get it and give the set a workout! I am excited for it. My logic was if I wait for Dewalt to come out with all their attachments I will need to buy the 60V batteries (I only have the 20V) anyway so I might as well go with Milwaukee for outdoor tools and keep my Dewalt for indoor tools. Plus HD's return policy is decent so if I hate it I will just bring it back.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Ngilbe36 said:


> Question for all here.
> I currently am fully invested in dewalt (non-yard) tools. However their outdoor tools just dont seem very interchangeable or highly rated overall. Am I missing something and you can actually get an interchangeable string trimmer/edger/polesaw/hedge trimmer, or is Ego or Milwaukee the only option?
> 
> Bonus question
> ...


Makita also offers a good variety of split-boom attachments.

https://www.makitatools.com/products/details/XUX01M5PT

Toro has a different approach, dedicated tools with front-motors. I like it. Makes a lot of sense for a battery application. My critique would be that they need to lose the folding booms since that's really unnecessary on dedicated tools and detracts from ergonomics. This approach is also marginally more expensive than a split boom would be but I don't think it will make a huge difference for the average home-gamer that owns 2-3 split-boom attachments.

https://flexforce.toro.com/products/60v-max-brushless-stick-edger/


----------



## kydegan (Jun 12, 2019)

Ngilbe36 said:


> Ngilbe36 said:
> 
> 
> > Question for all here.
> ...


I did the same thing a month ago. Trying to find someone to buy my old gas powered Stihl equipment as I will never go back to gas now. The Milwaukee equipment is top notch.


----------



## Bean4Me (May 13, 2020)

Ngilbe36 said:


> Question for all here.
> I currently am fully invested in dewalt (non-yard) tools. However their outdoor tools just dont seem very interchangeable or highly rated overall. Am I missing something and you can actually get an interchangeable string trimmer/edger/polesaw/hedge trimmer, or is Ego or Milwaukee the only option?
> 
> Bonus question
> ...


I think you should be okay 2 large batteries and a rapid charger. I can trim my whole property on the 8ah battery if I move fairly quickly. This includes beds around the whole house, around 3 trees, sidewalk down the whole front of the property, driveway, and street edge. The most battery intensive tool is the power rotary scissors.


----------



## Ngilbe36 (Jul 23, 2020)

Ngilbe36 said:


> I pulled the trigger on the whole combo set. Ill report back once I get it and give the set a workout! I am excited for it. My logic was if I wait for Dewalt to come out with all their attachments I will need to buy the 60V batteries (I only have the 20V) anyway so I might as well go with Milwaukee for outdoor tools and keep my Dewalt for indoor tools. Plus HD's return policy is decent so if I hate it I will just bring it back.


So, after having the set for less than a week, I absolutely love it. With the 8ah battery I can easily string trim my entire yard. ~35min. I can even edge my driveway.

- String trimmer
Works well. Variable trigger is nice and makes it feel more like what I am used to. Weight balance is good. Cut is good. The head is fantastic. Its the best OEM head ive ever had. It is similar to the aftermarked feed and twist heads ive bought in the past. Love it so far. No complaints.

- Pole saw
It works. Its exactly what it should be. No issues.

- Edger
Works well, plenty of power to run it through a neglected edge. My only wish would be that the height adjustment was a little bigger of a range. Even at the highest setting, it digs pretty deep.

-Hedge trimmer
WONDERFUL. Maybe my favorite attachment. The extra reach is great for tall bushes. The head can swivel and lock in 180 degrees. It makes the task of trimming hedges a breeze compared to my old hand held version. Its still rough on the forearms though holding that pole out.


----------



## PodScot (Mar 18, 2021)

Nice! I'm always amazed by the battery life when a lot of other brands went to batteries triple the physical size.


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

I just watched the following Youtube video and it made me remember this thread... 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BtjokBR_JQk


----------

